# I think I have Depersonalization but not diagnosed. Please comment



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello guys. I am a new member of this forum. For the past 6 months I have not been able to get a grasp of time. My time perception is Purty bad where sometimes I can't really tell or get a sense of time like I used to. I also do have a hard time concentrating on things which used to be so easy. For example, making myself a sandwhich seems like such a task. I think it all started when I was studying for my state boards for nursing. I was having visual disturbances but I went to optometrist and opthalmologist and they told me my vision is fine.. The thing is i can see 20/20 with glasses but things seem to much for me so I take them off. So I told myself I was stressed out and once the boards were ovEr (which I passed) that I would feel normal again. That didn't happen. It seemed as though I was getting worse and I was getting worried. At the time to help me with stress I was smoking a little pot and also using this inhalant drug called poppers. Poppers enhance sexual pleasure and I used them to masterbate lol. I quit using both weed and the poppers. Thinking that would be the answer to my visual disturbances. I finally went to the doctor and found that I had a sinus infection. I thought wow great that is the answer! After taking antibiotics I thought this was the answer! Again it wasn't. So I was feeling more stressed out! I went to a ear nose and throat doctor to check my sinuses and they did see that I was congested on the right side of my nose and the inside of my nose was swollen especially on the right side. They told me that antibiotics should have helped me with that inflammation. I told them the truth about using that inhalant drug. Then told me that they didn't know what it was and that that could be it why I am having this problem. So that just stressed me out more. To think that I studied so hard for this exam now to have it be ruined.. I couldn't take it.. I had a major panic attack which I felt my head wanting to explode and felt a buzzing sound I Was crying because I thought for sure I have a brain tumor! I was shaking and I could feel my emotions feel taken away from me. I was so scared I surely thought I'm definitely going to die.. I felt detached from my own thoughts. I went into severe depression and anxiety. Then I told myself hey I am still alive and still have my family and friends. I am gonna make it thru whatever this is. I started to go see a therapist, pyschatrist, I started to play basketball, and started working again. But even after doing all this... I felt as though I'm losing my memory and my sense of time has gotten worse! I went to get an MRI. It came back negative! So Iam just worried wtf is going on! I know I am under a lot of stress but I haven't been officially diagnosed with dp. I just have been diagnosed with anxiety and major depression. I don't get anymore panic attacks btw and I have come out of a depression accepting these symptoms of time and lack of concentration. I am eating healthier and going to the gym. I have stopped using weed and poppers as well. If anybody can help me or has had a smiliar situation to me. Please let me know! I'm being very strong and I know I will get out of this! ????


----------



## james0926 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds exactly what I'm going through. Mine started off minor and went major. I had all the tests done. Mri eeg ekg ct and blood work. All came back negative. I lose track of time everyday. Hours feel like minutes. It feels like days are shorter. My memory is horible. When I first got dpdr I would keep myself busy and it would get a lot easier but then I smoked pot and it made it 100 times worse. And now I have sinus and throat issues aswell as headaches that I'm sure are making it worse. My advice to you is try to ignore it. Is it so severe you can't drive much or leave much? Mine was that severe but I ignored it and continued to go out and about and it got better. But after the weed made it worse I can't seem to make it better. My memory is horible it's hard to drive. I forget things. It's hard for me to speak spell and read. I found xanax to help a bit. Maybe give that a try. Also try taking vitamins and eating healthy aswell. Try not to isolate yourself even though it's extrem difficult especially when you have severe memory loss and get tongue tied. Just keep pushing through. Sometimes I think I have dementia or physcosis or schizophrenia but then I realized that people with those things normally don't realize that there is something wrong. Especially in advanced stages. Everything will be ok. I know what you mean by blurry vision though. My vision has become more blurry aswell


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow. I'm glad I am not alone even tho I really don't wish this upon U or anyone. What helps me with memory is video games bro. You should try that if your a fan. At first it will seem so stressful! Like u want to quit. But gradually you can do it. I like adventure games that require thinking and puzzles like Zelda or metriod. It works for me. My memory is not where it used to be, but knowing that I can still beat diffucult type games gives me confidence that I can recover. I also play basketball which gives me confidence too. As for my vision, I can see clearly but I feel like I have too much stimulation where I cant wear my glasses for long periods of time. I also have a sinus problem where the right side of my nose is congested. So that does add to my frustration with headaches or pressure. It has gotten much better tho. I also recently have had sex so that can help as well feeling you are loved and intimate. I heard that when u get better things will seem worst because you are getting better and your brain is trying to play with you. So just try to ignore that and know that you ARE and WILL get better in time! Keep faith man! God gave doesn't give us things we can't handle! Take this as a sign of things in your life that you now realize that you haven't before or want to change for the better! Stay strong????


----------



## anniephantom (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey, did you guys regain your vision and cognitive function? If so, how? Please let me know!


----------

